# Some Good Rap Songs To Blaze To



## jbneedsmoney (May 13, 2009)

Bone thugs are getting a lil played out and many of the others but any ideas people?


----------



## darkdestruction420 (May 13, 2009)

i dont really like rap anymore but i do like....twiztid (especially the song bagz)/icp/eminem


----------



## BakersfieldBudz (May 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaLssrYUXhs
Spark A Blunt 2 This Song Cuz its So Chill


----------



## monstrgonja (May 15, 2009)

people listen to devin the dude..youtube that shit. if you smoke weed you will like this music


----------



## BakersfieldBudz (May 15, 2009)

monstrgonja said:


> people listen to devin the dude..youtube that shit. if you smoke weed you will like this music


"Got my swisha rolled
I'm finsta go up here to the liquor sto'
To equalize my high
And try to see if I could fly"

"What you gonna do when the people go home And you wanna smoke weed but the reefer's all gone And somebody had the nerve to take the herb up out the doobie ashtray Why they do me that way What you gonna do when ya friends go home And you wanna take a pill but ya end's all gone Somebody had the nerve to take the herb up out my doobie ashtray Why they do me that way"

All His Stuff is Decent 2 Smoke 2


----------



## trunks (May 15, 2009)

hell i like to listen to some old school steel pulse when im stoned! nice slow rasta beats some up tempo but you can still sit back and just slowly bob your haed


----------



## JMQ33 (May 15, 2009)

haha the best rap to listen to when your blazing, especially when its a blunt, is Smif n Wessun, the album Da Shinin. check out the song stand strong. also old wu tang, the grimy stuff, like bring da ruckus, etc.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (May 17, 2009)

trunks said:


> hell i like to listen to some old school steel pulse when im stoned! nice slow rasta beats some up tempo but you can still sit back and just slowly bob your haed


 hmmmmm, another dbz fan? we should start a dbz discussion thread. lol. ever seen yu yu hakusho? alright back to the topic though, master p-pass me da green, everlast-what its like, everlast-black jesus.


----------



## PurpleKoolaid (May 17, 2009)

Day n' Night, Kid Cudi, lolllll.

Day n nite. I toss and turn, I keep stressin&#8217; my mind, mind.
I look for peace, but see I don&#8217;t attain.
What I need for keeps this silly game we play, play.
Now look at this.
Madness the magnet keeps attracting me, me.
I try to run, but see I&#8217;m not that fast.
I think I&#8217;m first but surely finish last, last.
&#8216;Cause day n nite,
the lonely stoner seems to free his mind at nite.
He&#8217;s all alone through the day n nite.
The lonely loner seems to free his mind at nite, ah ah at nite.
Day n nite.
The lonely stoner seems to free his mind at nite.
He&#8217;s all alone, some things will never change.
The lonely loner seems to free his mind at nite, ah ah at nite


----------



## StonerPrincess (May 17, 2009)

Kottonmouth Kings are great to listen to any time, but especially while you're getting stoned.


----------



## snortkill (May 17, 2009)

Afro man- because i got high
cypress hill- i want to get high
nipsey hussle- hussle in the house
THOSE ARE AWSOME TO LISTEN TO


----------



## allareone (May 17, 2009)

not much of a rap fan but OUTKAST taught me how to conduct a proper smoke session....

i don't really dig on any newer rap stuff at all....


----------



## DrSimmy (May 19, 2009)

Jay-Z's first album Reasonable Doubt only real rap album i listen to anymore, His lyrical skills in 1996 were 10 times better than anything today including his own work.


----------



## Delusional (May 19, 2009)




----------



## zeppelin (May 19, 2009)

Dre is always good
immortal technique is pretty good too


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/7figazentertainment


----------



## CV Cooperative (Jun 11, 2009)

Put on Method Man's Tical.


----------



## aladdin2685 (Jun 11, 2009)

it's not rap but, I love "Hustler" by BOB MARLEY


----------



## nuera59 (Jun 11, 2009)

I personally like deep rap, story telling. Mobb deep, Ali vegas, shine. listenin to alot of lil wayne tho.


----------



## MiguelJG (Jun 13, 2009)

Big L
Biggie
Triple Six Mafia (the 90s stuff)
Gucci Mane
Lil Wayne
Lil Boosie
Wu-Tang
Ludacris (older songs)
And for a specific song I just wanna throw out there, listen to "Sticky Icky" by Bizzy Bone.


----------



## RollTide (Jun 13, 2009)

I love Lil Wayne... People dog his lyrics but I love them. Also Like Ludacris a lil bit. Try listening to Ludacris and Lil Wayne's "Last of a Dying Breed"...

Also, Eminem is an amazing story teller. The man is a poet when it comes to lyrics and flo. Im not a big fan or anything, just giving credit where credit is due. He might be the only TRUE rapper these days, because his songs have a point other than just telling everyone how much of a gangster he is. As dark and demented as he is, he makes every single listener feel such strong feelings, and thats when you know its real art you are listening to.


----------



## twistfinger (Jun 17, 2009)

those b.real produced funkdoobie joints, ANY madlib. MF DOOM.defnly any dilla shit. that new 8diagrams wu shit.oh man,, any ohno. alc. i gota get that gangreen shit!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jun 17, 2009)

Styles p. I get high.Listening to that would have you smoking till your lungs collapse lmao.


----------



## twistfinger (Jun 17, 2009)

any one heard 'hansel the unicorn' rat face girl ?,that is some crazy shit.


----------



## zeppelin (Jun 20, 2009)

biggie, i was just listening to his cd some real good tracks on there


----------



## tygo (Jun 20, 2009)

kid cudi actually has some pretty out-there songs to listen to smoking.

got a few specific tracks ive been listening to alot lately:

light our dro - desert eagle
the jets son - currensy
guilty conscience - eminem ft. dr. dre
fallin - asher roth
death of auto-tune - jay z
99 crashes - jay z & DMB (sick blends, whole album is sick: "the crash album")
blueberry yum yum - ludacris a classic
tumble weed - afro man

idk, those are just some good ones i could think of at the moment that ARENT weezy; i listen to lots of weezy haha


----------



## rocweiler (Jun 20, 2009)

Diz is for all my smokers by red man and method man red even mentions growing sour d in his home garage lol.


----------



## x15 (Jun 21, 2009)

jbneedsmoney said:


> some good rap songs to blaze to?


"World Destruction - Johnny Lydon and Afrika Bambaataa (PIL)"
World Destruction - Johnny Lydon and Afrika Bambaataa (PIL) &bull; videosift.com


----------



## danrasta (Jun 21, 2009)

Nas life a bitch 
ice cube today was a good day
most of tupacs stuff
em is cool but i prefer his old stuff


----------



## Vitus.Syndrome (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm personally a huge fan of a new rapper to hit the scene, Kid Cudi, y'all have probably heard his song 'Day n Night', I would check out his song 'down & out' or 'save my soul' 

'Life in Marvelous times' off of Mos Defs new album _The Ecstatic_. Check it out solid stuff.

Atmosphere is up next: The song 'The bass and the movement' off of the _God Loves Ugly album_ is great to blaze to so is 'A Girl Named Hope' off the same album. Also Guarantees off of _If God Gives You Lemons Paint That Shit Gold_

The Flobots hit song 'Handlebars' is a good blaze song.

Anything off of Aesop Rock's album _ None Shall Pass_


----------



## TheHighClub (Jul 2, 2009)

twista - on the porch smokin reefer
lil wyte - this is my smokin song
master p - smokin weed in my cadillac
nate dogg - what i need
do or die - smoke my weed
lil boosie - smoking on purple
3 6 mafia and twista - smoked out
3 6 mafia smokin on da dro
too short - official weed smoking song
snoop dogg - i love weed

let me know what you think


----------



## TheHighClub (Jul 2, 2009)

Hell ya man I saw aesop rock live with r a the rugged man, zion i and the grouch on their heroes city of dope tour, and atmosphere is touring with aesop this summer im gonna hit that up for sure. havent hear much off the lemons album but nothing is better than god loves ugly


----------



## herbalcare (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm So High - Grind Mode
Kush - Lil Wayne
Ride or Die - Ace Hood
Where's Your Head At? - Basement Jaxx
Day N Nite - Kid Cudi
Dark Matter - Porcupine Tree
Half Light - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Rivaldmans (Jul 2, 2009)

eminem - Halie's song is bomb its not rap but its still good.
Day N Nite - Kid Cudi
Plies - New Cd
Lil wayne 
Mistah Fab -Slappin in The trunk - Turf Music
Mickey avalon - My Dick ( I have to listen to this song every time i smoke )


----------



## Vitus.Syndrome (Jul 2, 2009)

TheHighClub said:


> Hell ya man I saw aesop rock live with r a the rugged man, zion i and the grouch on their heroes city of dope tour, and atmosphere is touring with aesop this summer im gonna hit that up for sure. havent hear much off the lemons album but nothing is better than god loves ugly


Hell yeah I'm going to be hitting up that aesop and atmosphere tour, that should be amazing. I don't know man lemons for me rivals god loves ugly. You should really do what you can to get the album, its a masterpiece.

Theres a guy out by the name of blu check him out, damn good.


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jul 6, 2009)

For lyricists... who can actually do work with lyrics unlike Plies and whoever...

Charles Hamilton
Lupe Fiasco
Mos Def
Talib Kweli
Common


----------



## alldayeriday420 (Jul 9, 2009)

gots to say nas ..N.Y state of mind...."in the streets i'll greet ya about bluts i teach ya" im telling its the shit


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jul 11, 2009)

Ugh i'm a stoner ass. here check out my youtube playlist and playlist songs man.. I'm sure you'll find SOMETHING good to blaze to I have a kajillion rap songs i blaze to.


http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=xmissxaliex&view=favorites

http://www.playlist.com/user/5447991


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 11, 2009)

did you say bone thugs is played out?!?

I dont think so... 
[youtube]p18uNMfwp34[/youtube]
[youtube]VMYAEHE2GrM[/youtube]


----------



## glh230 (Jul 11, 2009)

young jeezy is the best right now so anything he got out i can relax 2


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 11, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> Ugh i'm a stoner ass. here check out my youtube playlist and playlist songs man.. I'm sure you'll find SOMETHING good to blaze to I have a kajillion rap songs i blaze to.


+rep for janes addiction. kiss-ass


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jul 11, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> +rep for janes addiction. kiss-ass


Thanks! Janes addiction might not be rap but some of their songs are fucking awesome.




bigtomatofarmer said:


> did you say bone thugs is played out?!?
> 
> I dont think so...
> [youtube]p18uNMfwp34[/youtube]
> [youtube]VMYAEHE2GrM[/youtube]



That's what I'm saying :C


----------



## Stardust (Jul 11, 2009)

Kottonmouth Kings
Insane Clown Posse
Cypress Hill
Twiztid
Boondox
Zug Izland

Well most bands signed to Psychopathic really


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 11, 2009)

i like to blaze to "budda lover" bone, pac shit, the first chronic, "your nobody till somebody kills you" big, "politics as usual" hov and i like a couple new cats like drake and this other dude named BLA he got 2 i like "countin til my hands tired" and "my demons" they go hard! thats what i blaze to

p.s. on some rock shit im nirvana, pink floyd, and "nothing else matters" metallica!!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jul 11, 2009)

Stardust said:


> Kottonmouth Kings
> Insane Clown Posse
> Cypress Hill
> Twiztid
> ...




*pokes avatar*

Okay, I gotta give YOU + rep for likin the juggalo shit.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 11, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> *pokes avatar*





xmissxaliex said:


> Okay, I gotta give YOU + rep for likin the juggalo shit.


 
Aha thank you. It's seriously the best stuff to blaze to 
*Love *your sig, pretty much defines me


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jul 11, 2009)

Stardust said:


> Aha thank you. It's seriously the best stuff to blaze to
> *Love *your sig, pretty much defines me



Dude I know me too, I'm too much of a junkie... I made my home boy give me his hatchetman chain cause it's sick as hell lol


----------



## patgerzan (Jun 16, 2011)

the flaming lips, mgmt


----------



## mazand1982 (Jun 16, 2011)

jbneedsmoney said:


> Bone thugs are getting a lil played out and many of the others but any ideas people?


kool kieth, madlib, mf doom, common, heiroglyphics,living legends, quasimoto, eric b and rakim, nas, biggie, tupac, jedi mind tricks, vinnie paz, dr.octagon, the grouch, wu tang ,gangstarr, cypress hill, OLD LL cool J... as long as they didnt come out after 1992 ish...every single thing they came out with since then is pretty much garbage... 


I.E., lil wayne, eminem, 50 cent, jay z, just to name a few... all motherfuckers rap about these days is money, women and guns...absolutely no soul or passion anymore, quite sad actually


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;8J3lI6OF3jY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J3lI6OF3jY[/video] roll one up to this


----------



## ken.jah.min (Jun 17, 2011)

i've been listening to a lot of rick ross when i'm blazed...he's nowhere near being a good rapper but his beat selection is impeccable


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 17, 2011)

heres some rick ross to smoke to[video=youtube;C-oeItAFAA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-oeItAFAA4&playnext=1&list=PL7CC34B55A99E3210[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 17, 2011)

Tech 9, Ludacris (Blueberry yum yum ftw), Eminem, Lupe Fiasco.

Though my expertise lies more in alternative rock and classical tbh.

I've become a little preoccupied with 'Patience' by Nas and Damian Marley. The video is not too shabby either. I think the song is a great example of Sampling that isn't lazy.


----------



## Ant Grows Dank (Jun 17, 2011)

Wiz khalifa, chevy woods, big sean, mac miller etc


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 18, 2011)

Twiztid's album W.I.C.K.E.D. is awesome to get blazed to. I loved it before but on the one day that it was playing and I hit the bong, there was so much more to the album than I had realized before...

But also Wu-Tang is a favourite and the Wu-Massacre album goes down really well with a few hits of the killa killa


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jun 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;ehAZI6eg4XI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehAZI6eg4XI&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jun 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;hO9i4vmY4yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO9i4vmY4yk[/video]


----------



## chrisjardon (Jun 23, 2011)

These are super rap songs.
1. The numb
2. In the end
3. Its gonna be love.


----------



## blowinmaryfast (Jun 23, 2011)

anything Currensy bro, especially when he got away from the redundant mainstreamed cash money label. also boosie if ur into that type or rap, dude keeps it real as fuck. devin, cube, pac, nas all good.


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;j_rJi1kte7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_rJi1kte7c[/video]


----------



## Brazko (Jun 24, 2011)

I remember on 1 occasion my roommate and I was blazing to the score when our landlady knocks at the door. It was so thick, we was like fuck it, she know we smoking anyway. We open the door and a big green lantern Fist disguised as smoke knocked her in the face...., We both held on to the outburst of laughter that almost came out when it happened and we looked at each other to confirm what we just saw. She just gave us a little slip or told us something of non importance and just left. We just knew somebody complained about the music and smell of smoke. We both collapsed in laughter after she left.


[youtube]KS0RDSWTZNQ[/youtube]

[youtube]fJMT__13-NM[/youtube]


----------



## BA142 (Jun 25, 2011)

Love me some Quasimoto and DOOM when i'm blazin. 

[video=youtube;Ov-RK4mTgIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov-RK4mTgIo[/video]

[video=youtube;cxh4NQ8Fb3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxh4NQ8Fb3g[/video]

[video=youtube;CRHyBwNtkLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRHyBwNtkLA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## based (Jun 26, 2011)

DOOBIE ASHTRAY - devon the dude 
Also i like making a pandora channel to the song Chase the dark clouds away - evidence 
IT PLAYS SOME killer kick back and toke songs


----------



## Seein stars (Jun 27, 2011)

Check out on YouTube Earl sweatshirt by blade it is a short song but really badass


----------



## VER D (Jun 28, 2011)

Anything by DJ Screw will do
[video=youtube;wTW-qqK9z70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTW-qqK9z70&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;haawM4iKT8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haawM4iKT8U[/video]
[video=youtube;qDNiegvMoKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDNiegvMoKE[/video]
[video=youtube;OgWb1lhorq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgWb1lhorq8[/video]


----------



## AzTeCmArRiEdJaNe (Jul 2, 2011)

dude i been havin so much time on my hands lately and smokin like hell so i decided to download all of wu-tangs, bone thugs, tupac, jay z, lupe fiasco, gang starr and many many more artists albums...too me all that shit is dope music to smoke too i love a lot of real original traditional hip hop none of that new shit today i call hip pop wankster rap shit...its fucking annoying!!! especially that weezy bullshit!! but thats just me IMO


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 2, 2011)

yo this video is funny check it out[video=youtube;Ngu3sglJkLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ngu3sglJkLs[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;nBEZWyYyhHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBEZWyYyhHI[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;RJz4dVJ5iOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJz4dVJ5iOo[/video]


----------

